# WoW new recipe for my ice cream maker.



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been wanting an ice cream maker for a while now and wanted the one where the container freezes -no mucking about with ice and salt. My mother picked one up for me at the thrift store she volunteers at, a nice Cuisinart for only about $13(with her discounts). Whoo HOO! So I've been making all kinds of frozen goodies in the last few months from egg custards(ok but not so much) ice cream with no egg(better) sorbets (the best!) frozen wine with juice(also yummy) but a friend on the garden forum told me that the favorite in her house was the Pudding mix-thinned with cream/or milk-so I got a cheap box of pudding added cream only(that is what I had on hand) and it was fantastic! So today boy told me that the coconut "silk" milk was not what he thought it would be and what should we do with it... I am not a big milk drinker anyhoo but decided in this heat to use it up... 
SO I mixed it with the pudding mix and put it in the ice cream maker! One of the most refreshing "ice creams" I've had yet! I am lactose intolerant and only eat regular ice cream with my milk pills-This is great! chocolaty and a slight flavor of coconut.. it really reminds me of the old fashioned chocolate frozen pops that you buy from the ice cream truck or in the box a the store but better flavor... I am thinking about finding my Popsicle maker and making another batch and putting in the forms and make my own "paddle pops".
It's been about 20 minutes and I don't have that bloaty sour tummy feeling that ice cream would have by now... Gonna have to put this one on the recipe list for sure.:2thumb:

Next up maybe banana pudding with coconut milk-adding a bit of peanutbutter cups--just like chunky monkey!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmm .. coconut-milk based ice-cream sounds yummy. I have a few cans of coconut milk at home that I normally use in cooking Thai-foods (curry-coconut sauce on rice with chicken - YUMMY!)

I have a "very old" icecream maker at home, used to create recipes all the time and make them in it. It has been ages since I last did due to a problem with high-calcium-content foods / drinks.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

It's been awhile since I ate the ice cream and no nasty lactose problems so I think I have found my new ice cream making method from now on. I like the almond silk too, so I am thinking about trying that next. I just wish it wasn't so expensive.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I have an issue with lactose as well and have had no luck finding soy produced ice cream locally. 

Can you post your full recipe?


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

For my smaller machine I just use one small box of pudding(your favorite flavor) and three cups of the silk brand coconut milk-I used my stick blender to get it really smooth and then I put it in the fridge to get really cold for about an hour and then I just poured it into the machine and let it go... It is not super creamy like store bought but it doesn't have the air whipped in.(many ice creams are produced by "whipping and freezing" at the same time along with other additives to make that super smooth creamy texture). I may try the almond milk too. so far hasn't upset my tummy. I'd bet that the soy milk would do fine also.


----------



## bunkie (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds yummy em! we got a small ice vream maker too last year for mom's day. use it all the time in the heat. mde fresh peach ice cream with our peaches last year, so good! am readying to make strawberry after our next pickings tomorrow!


----------

